# ford super duty seat swap



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a 2004 f350 c/c sb with power cloth seats. I bought power heated leather seats out of a 2005 to swap in. Plugs are different, i assume due to no heat in my power cloth seats. Anyone know if an adapter is available like they make for trailer lights or something or do I need to cut the plugs and rewire with a new wire feeding the heat? Both seats are power so I just assumed the plugs would match up and a dead prong would plug in for the heat upgrade under my cloth seats. I can not imagine a different wire loom to go from xlt to lariat seats. Any help would be much appreciated since I just paid some sreious cash for a leather crew cab interior that now sits in the garage.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Go to the library and copy the wire diagrams. It should have the guide to wire color abbreviations on the page somewhere.You would have to solder the connections for power seat operation and add a switch and circuit for the heat option. Ford tends to use the same color wires for functions for 20+ years at a time.


----------

